# Fuel pump fuse



## SQUIRREL78 (Apr 22, 2008)

I got a 1999 Sentra it cranks but it won't start. I think it might be flooded I need to know where the fuel pump fuse is my doesn't have the fuse diagram.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Fourth down, second column 15a fuse.


----------



## SQUIRREL78 (Apr 22, 2008)

I went to take out the fuse and it was popped. I cranked the car to let the fuel out and I replaced the fuse the car still would'nt start. What would make the fuse pop?


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

I would unhook the battery 1st, pull the fuse, replace the fuse and then hook the battery back up.


----------



## SQUIRREL78 (Apr 22, 2008)

I tried unhooking the battery and replaced the fuse. Still won't start. Any body else got an idea why it won't start.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Can you hear the fuel pump hum when the key is on? On a different note, I had a problem where my car cranked but would not start, it turned out to be the ignition rotor inside the distributor.


----------



## SQUIRREL78 (Apr 22, 2008)

I could here the fuel pump hum. Im gonna replace the rotor and see what happens.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Good luck. I hope it works for you.


----------



## SQUIRREL78 (Apr 22, 2008)

Would the fuel pump relay be the problem? And where is it located?


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

if you can hear the fuel pump humm, then the relay engages just fine. anyways, the relays are in the engine compartment above the passenger side wheel i think


----------

